# Spider plants



## argolupin (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi, i was just wondering if spider plants could be used in Tarantla enclosures, i know they can be used with crested geckos.  a friend just gave me a bunch of baby ones that came from their plant and i am trying to figure out how to use them...


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Jun 26, 2012)

Crested geckos are light tolerant.
Not all tarantulas are.
If yours turn out to be highly nocturnal,they will be stressed by the light your plants need.
Since baby spiderplants shade very little their "shade" may need to have some help.

Arboreal tarantulas shade themselves behind "sock" webs.
Since most arboreal tarantulas are also humidity tolerant they won't be bothered by careless watering...
even if uneaten food is sitting around at tropical temperatures...
but if that kind of thing is ever an issue YOU will do much better if your plants are in portable pots that can be watered "outside" before mites multiply.

Desert tarantulas may HAVE to have plants watered "outside" to discourage fungal infection.
Especially if your climate has high humidity to begin with.

Otherwise,there may be no problem.

But do check things out.


----------



## SuperMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Spider plants require a strong light or else the looked faded and stretched out with floppy leaves.


----------

